# High Key Wolf



## SleepingWolf (Oct 10, 2008)

High key effect from a properly exposed original.


----------



## scubabear6 (Oct 10, 2008)

Beautifull!! Always loved wolves.


----------



## John_Olexa (Oct 10, 2008)

*Absolutely Beautiful !! :heart:*


----------



## Dmitri (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome! You continue to impress, Sleeping Wolf


----------



## Markw (Oct 11, 2008)

Do you have the original?  btw. I love this photo. Beautiful!

Mark


----------



## Overread (Oct 11, 2008)

its strange I tend to prefer a lowkey effect over a highkey one - but that is just me

I would be interested in seeing the original just to see how much effect you did add - the shot looks to be in the snow. Must say the wolf looks great !


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 12, 2008)

Quite a striking image! I like the effect.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Oct 12, 2008)

Overread said:


> its strange I tend to prefer a lowkey effect over a highkey one - but that is just me
> 
> I would be interested in seeing the original just to see how much effect you did add - the shot looks to be in the snow. Must say the wolf looks great !



doing a lowkey would have rendered all the snow black...not sure why you would want to do that.


----------



## SleepingWolf (Oct 12, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Quite a striking image! I like the effect.



Thanks Anty...the effect reminds a little of Bateman's paintings.


----------



## Overread (Oct 12, 2008)

SleepingWolf said:


> doing a lowkey would have rendered all the snow black...not sure why you would want to do that.


 
ahh no I don't mean low key every time - but just in general I prefer the look of low key of the look of high key - but like I said that is just me and who's to know that view might change someday
I agree with the snow environment highkey would certainly be a good aspect - and heck if I were in the same situation I would probably turn to highkey as well


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 12, 2008)

SleepingWolf said:


> Thanks Anty...the effect reminds a little of Bateman's paintings.


 That was my thought exactly!!!


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 13, 2008)

I think the effect works. It's a little extreme but it works.  Good job! 

And thanks for sharing!


----------



## SleepingWolf (Oct 13, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> That was my thought exactly!!!



I love his work!
:thumbup:


----------



## Markw (Oct 14, 2008)

Any chamce at seeing the original?

Mark


----------



## Overread (Oct 14, 2008)

interesting - you applied the change to the whole shot and not just the background. Did you try with a layermask and just the background - keeping the wolf as he is now?
somehow I think that might work better (least to my eye - but then to my eye I like the original too)


----------



## SleepingWolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Overread said:


> interesting - you applied the change to the whole shot and not just the background. Did you try with a layermask and just the background - keeping the wolf as he is now?
> somehow I think that might work better (least to my eye - but then to my eye I like the original too)



I see where you're going but no, I wanted the Bateman effect - which meant the whole photo.. not just extracting the wolf from its background.


----------

